# Awesome tattoo



## soliloquy (Aug 16, 2012)

not mine, and i usually dont like tattoos either. but this is just incredible


----------



## Pav (Aug 16, 2012)

Meh, mine's better.

I kid. That is fucking good work. Normally the ripped skin/underskin type of stuff look obvious, but that's probably the best I've ever seen.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Aug 16, 2012)

idk, there's that girl with the butthole tattoo....


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 16, 2012)

theres also this:


----------



## avenger (Aug 17, 2012)

First one is incredible!

Second one is pretty real looking as well but has the *regret this later* factor.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 17, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> theres also this:


what a dumbass hahahahhahah


----------



## skeels (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah sorry that first 1 is really cool.

But the second 1? 

Facepalm...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 17, 2012)

I think they both look great but the first ones better. And honestly, at least the second guy didn't get a mustache tattooed on their finger.


----------



## Labrie (Aug 17, 2012)

You guys honestly think this looks good? Lol, you've obviously never heard of Mr. Cool Ice...


----------



## dvon21 (Aug 17, 2012)

Labrie said:


> You guys honestly think this looks good? Lol, you've obviously never heard of Mr. Cool Ice...



*Googles Mr. Cool Ice*

Oh, oh no.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 17, 2012)

Labrie said:


> You guys honestly think this looks good? Lol, you've obviously never heard of Mr. Cool Ice...


Well fuck, now I certainly won't get a tattoo, just can't compete with that.


----------



## F4R537KTP09 (Aug 17, 2012)

The artwork is awesome, but still, I don't think about having this for at least half a lifetime. I can't say it's beautiful. Still it's great.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Aug 17, 2012)

wrongnote85 said:


> idk, there's that girl with the butthole tattoo....



wtf...


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 17, 2012)

Labrie said:


> Mr. Cool Ice...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 17, 2012)

Zeno said:


> wtf...


I believe it is the "one ring" script that surrounds it. Yeah, it's real.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## soliloquy (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 8, 2012)

^ holy fuck!


----------



## espman (Sep 8, 2012)

Saw that one on FB, that is some truly amazing work


----------



## Xaios (Sep 8, 2012)

soliloquy said:


>



There's no way that's real. You can see the reflection of the light everywhere else on her leg except for the tattoo. I don't care how dark your black in looks, the fact that it's still skin means it's going to reflect *some* light, but that doesn't.

That doesn't mean it's not an awesome piece of art, because it is. But it's not a real tattoo.

Also, I can't see the image in the OP's post, even if I try to look directly at the source image by copy+pasting the address in my browser. Can someone repost from an alternate link?


----------



## Anton (Sep 8, 2012)

How about:


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 9, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Also, I can't see the image in the OP's post, even if I try to look directly at the source image by copy+pasting the address in my browser. Can someone repost from an alternate link?



this is the original:





and similar stuff:


----------



## Bevo (Sep 9, 2012)

Did you try to read some of those words?
Some random stuff, I would of at least used something like a story so chicks with warm hands could read my arm..

Nice work though..

I like the concept, I always wanted to do one on my calf like that showing a cylinder of an engine with the piston, rod, valves and spark plug. My life revolves around running and sport and my legs are my engine...


----------



## cult (Sep 9, 2012)

Haha I actually work in Mainz, where Mr. Cool Ice lives, I see the flag on the balcony every day and sometimes saw him at the train station. Kinda funny to see some internet popularity a few times a week.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 9, 2012)

Anton said:


> How about:



This would be great without the quote. I can't stand quotes.

I'm a big fan of Japanese style tattoo's. Genko Tattoo are _amazing_ at what they do.


----------



## engage757 (Sep 10, 2012)

soliloquy said:


>




LITERALLY was just about to post this!


----------



## Luke Acacia (Sep 12, 2012)

I like the op but to be honest it only looks so good because of how fresh it is and the bruising always makes a tat look better at first. When it heals it will come back to looking like everyone elses tattoos.


----------



## Aevolve (Sep 12, 2012)

Pretty incredible.

I personally prefer more stuff like this.
It's by a guy named Thomas Hooper.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ar...n-epic-sacred-geometry-tattoo-paint-work.html


----------

